# aquarium decoration paint ??



## Busgod (Mar 4, 2008)

I would like to repaint my castles in one of my tanks what type of paint should I buy to do this??

Also how long should the paint cure before use in my tank??


----------



## Busgod (Mar 4, 2008)

well anyone ???

the only thing I can find is gallons, way too much too pay 60.00 gal.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, someone's gotta know the answer to this one. I'm very interested, myself.


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

Good luck, I've asked this question on forums for three months with no positive feedback. Surely someone out there somewhere has painted something and submerged it. I mean seriously, we don't ALL use strictly store bought decor. Don't hold me to it, but the fish head (what I call experienced aqarists) at the local LFS told me I could use any 100% acrylic paint, let it cure the give it a healthy coat of poly urithane. I have a "tox tank" (2 gallon cycled and critter free) that I use to test all my little projects. If it passes muster, meaning it doesn't adversely affect anything testable for a few weeks, then I put a fish in with it to see how it does. I'm sure it's some kind of faux pa but it's the only method I have been able to come up with to see what works, since no one else will fess up to experimenting. FYI, "Rat" my Micky mouse platy has survive three months of my experiments with no sign of stress.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

sorry i did not see this earlier.... i have used (and many others also) Krylon spray paint from Wal-Mart... i usually let it sit about a week then put it in a test tank (empty, water tested before placing it in) then i test the water the next day if no changes its good to go if there are any changes let it sure a few days longer....
honestly i never had an issue with it and never had to re-cure....


----------

